# Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr? -> Bisamratte



## Mink (14. März 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben Teich:crazy :crazy !

Ich hatte vor nicht allzulanger Zeit mal über mein, von Erde, braunes Wasser geschrieben. Dachte es wäre beim großen Regen eingeschwämmt worde.

Siehe hier---> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15707

Kurz nach verfassen des Artikels kam ein massiver Wasserverlust von 20cm hinzu...

Auf der Suche nach Kapilaren habe ich das gesammte Ufer gerodet. NIX!

Dann Erdbrücken gesucht. NIX!

Und dann kam mir die dooofe, seit Jahren schon steinlose, Steinfolie in den sinn.
Da kann sich ja auch eine art Kapilarwirkung zwischen Bilden.

Hatte das Ufer schon 95% von Steinen, Pfindlingen und Pflanzen befreit und war an dem letzten Streifen Steinfolie. Und da war es...  

EIN LOCH!!! 

Faust groß und bei näherer Betrachtung vielen mir Ausfranselungen an der Folie auf und ein Tunnel dahinter, in den ich meinen ganzen Unterarm stecken konnte, auf. :crazy 

Haben einige Wühlmäuse, die auch mal gerne am Teich buddeln, aber kommen die durch 1,5mm stake Teichfolie, die auch noch glatt liegt? Mistfiecher!

Eigendlich müste ich mich nun zu tode ärger, aber irgendwie ist es sehr befriedigend gleich 2 Probleme nach Wochen von ärger endlich gefunde zu haben.  

Wo das Wasser nun hin ist, ist klar und auch warum das braune Wasser nach jedem auffüllen immer schlimmer wurde...   

Also wie nun verfahren?!?  

Teich ist 13 Jahre alt. Die defekte Stelle zum glück gerade und recht wenig vom UV Licht ausgehärtet, weil wie schon erwähnt, die Steinfolie drüber lag.
Einige Baumängel, wie eingegrabene Folie gibt es auch.

Also, einfach ein Flicken schneiden und mit PVC Kleber kleben?  

War vor meiner Uferroden und Steinfolien aktion in Gedanken im Baumarkt neue Folie kaufen und den Teich etwas umzugestalten.

Hmm, Eigendlich schade....  

Was Würdet ihr tun und hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solch einen großen Loch?

Damit ihr euch mal ein Bild machen könnt, mal ein Bild...  

Ich weiß Themal Loch im Teich gab es schon zu genüge, aber das finde ich schon etwas kurios und ich wollte mal die Bilder zeigen, daher ein Neuer.


----------



## gerd5000 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr?*

Hallo Martin.
Das war eine Bisamratte. Sie machen sich den Eingang zu Ihrem Bau unter der Wasseroberfläche und buddelt sich dann wieder nach oben, um ein trockenes Nest zu kriegen. Wenn dann aber der Wasserspiegel absinkt und der Eingang nicht mehr unter Wasser ist hauen sie wieder ab und suchen sich etwas anderes. Versuch einfach, einen Flicken auf das Loch zu setzen. Wenn PVC-Kleber nicht mehr hält, besorg Dir Innotec. Damit kann man so ziemlich alles kleben.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## martin karstens (14. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr?*

Da kann ich Gerd nur zustimmen. Sieht nach einer Bisamratte aus.
Und Flicken rauf reicht. Die neue Teichgestaltung könnte noch ein paar Jahre warten.


----------



## Mink (14. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr?*

Eine Bisamratte!?!
Klingt nun erstmal plausiebel, aber habe ich in unserer gegend noch nie gesehen/von gehört.

Werde morgen mal mit PVC kleber probieren. Wenns hält gut wenn nicht darf ich den Teich etwas erweitern... *g*


----------



## Mink (14. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr?*

Mal ne andere Frage.. Fressen Bisamratten denn auch meine armen Fische?

Ich meine durch die intensive Braunfärbung kann man die schlecht sehen aber habe das Gefühl da fehlen welche...


----------



## Olli.P (14. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr?*

Hi Martin,


schon mal bei Wiki...... geguckt???


----------



## Mink (14. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr?*

Hey Oli!

Nein, bisher nicht, aber danke für den Link.

Beschäftige mich gerade eher damit das Loch zu flicken bzw. erstmal den Gang zu verschließen.

Aber wenn sie ja zu der fam der Wühlmäuse gehört, vielleicht hatten meine kleinen ja nur Besuch vom großen Verwanten!?! 

O.K. gebe zu scheiß Witz...

Suche mal nach Infos zum Kleben von "alten" Folien....


----------



## Mink (15. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr?*

Hallo ihr lieben!

Nun wolte ich ja heute das Loch kleben, abe daraus wird wohl nichts.

Das Tierchen hat diese ancht fleißig weiter an seiner behausung gebuddelt und das Loch ist ein stück größer geworden.

Wie werde ich denn nun die Bisamratte los?

Kann ja schlecht einfach nen Flicken drauf kleben, dann ist entweder der morgen wieder kaput oder ich habe an einer anderen stelle erneut ein Loch.

Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Mink (15. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr?*

Soo, ihr lieben...

Will euch mal meine besherigen Erfahrungen vorstellen...

War heute mal bei nem Gartenbauer um mir etwas Rat zu holen.

Punkt 1: Die Tiere hassen lärm und trubel in ihrer Behausung.
  Habe daraufhin entschieden mal gründlich aufzuräumen und die ganzen Steine und umherstehenden Pflanzen etwas umzugestalten. Dabei habe ich Gangsysteme entdeckt die sich zunägst um den ganzen teich und dann weiter in den Tulpengarten erstrechen. Denek ich werde wohl mal Fräsen müssen. *g*

Punkt 2: Fressfeinde. Da ich keinen Mink, welch Ironie  , da habe werde
   ich nun mal die Hunde der Verwatschaft zum gemütlichen Wühlmaus und Bisam Jagen einladen. Alleine das Markieren soll schon helfen und bei 3 Rüden geht das dann sicher schnell. Und gebürstet werden die lieben 4Beiner dann auchmal.

Punkt 3: Nahrungsangebot... Da lebt das Tierchen bei uns wie Gott in
  Frankreich! Habe beim Buddeln scheinbar seine Speisekammern gefungen.
Darin lagen 6 Blumenzwibeln (Tulpengarten) und einiges an Wurzeln der Wasserlilien.

Tja und wie gehts nun weiter?
Erstmal habe ich heute versucht alle Gänge aufzubuddeln und sie etwas zustören. Aber warscheinlich war sie heute garnicht am Teich sondern sonst wo im Garten oder bei den Nachbarn...


----------



## Neyses-Gartenteiche (15. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr?*



			
				Mink schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ja schlecht einfach nen Flicken drauf kleben, dann ist entweder der morgen wieder kaput oder ich habe an einer anderen stelle erneut ein Loch.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tip?



Hallo,

Mit diesem Kleber kannst du einfach ein entsprechend großes Folienstück über die beschädigte Stelle kleben.

Klick

Desweiteren haben wir einen Film, wie dieser Kleber vearbeitet wird :

Klick



Schöne Grüße aus Oberhausen
Stephan


----------



## Olli.P (15. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr?*

Hi,




> Mit diesem Kleber kannst du einfach ein entsprechend großes Folienstück über die beschädigte Stelle kleben.



Innotec iss aba günstiger und klebt auch unter Wasser...........


----------



## Mink (16. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr?*

Hi Olli!
Danke für die Info.

Momentan steht aber noch der Kampf gegen das Bisam an.

Habe alle Eingänge, die ich gefunden habe, verschloßen und werde nachher mal sehen ob diese wieder frei gebuddelt sind.

Warte auf jedenfall noch ne Woche bis ich was mache um sicher zu gehen.

Vielleicht kommt ja dochnoch ne neue Folie und eine kleine Erweiterung.

Stehe noch in Verhandlungen, denn die alte Folie ist doch sehr hart...


----------



## Annett (16. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr?*

Moin zusammen.

Gibts eigentlich niemanden, der für dieses Problem "Bisamratte auf Privatgrundstück" von offizieller Seite aus zuständig ist und helfen könnte?

Ich weiß nicht, ob ein Vertreiben dauerhaft hilft. 
Und einfangen und umsetzen? Also davor hätte ich als Laie ziemlich Respekt - obwohl ich mal Tierpfleger gelernt habe. 
Einen Biss würde ich jedenfalls nicht riskieren wollen.


----------



## Mink (16. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr?*

Hmm, gute Frage wer dafür verantwortlich oder zuständig ist.
Aber was würde es bringen? Zahlen die mir die neue Folie!? *g*

Habe heute morgen zuzmindest keine frisch ausgeworfene Erde mehr entdecken können.

Einfangen ist sicher schon schwerer, haben ja hübsche scharfe Beißerchen.
Und Vergiften will ich sie eigendlich auch nicht. Der Gedanke mal Wühlmausködern auszulegen kam zwar schon aber Toll ist das nicht...

Aber zumindest weiß ich nun woher sie kommt!

Haben 700m die Straße runter einen alten Löschteich. Da sind einige Bisams und niemand stört sich an ihnen...

Hätte ja auch im Grunde nichts gegen etwas mehr Leben am Teich.
Die Pfalnzen soll sie ruhig fressen, nur meine Fische und die Folie in ruhe lassen!

Und wie kann man sich in Zukunft vor solchen Übergriffen schützen?
Einen Betonteich bauen?


----------



## Annett (16. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr?*

Hi.

Soweit mir bekannt, versuchen sie nur auf einer bestimmten Höhe unterhalb des Wasserspiegels und an senkrechten Wänden zu graben.
Daher müßte z.B. eine mit Mörtel überzogene Verbundmatte (oder ähnliche Nachbauten) oder ein flach auslaufendes Ufer solche "Anschläge" verhindern.

Wegen der Zuständigkeit fragte ich nur, weil Du damit einen Ansprechpartner hättest, der Dir die Tierchen evtl. auch vom Hals schaffen könnte.... 
Ich hätte was dagegen, dass sie meine Pflanzen abrasieren. 

Was ich jetzt noch interessant finde, ist Dein Benutzername in Beziehung zur Bisamratte. 


> Als wichtigster Fressfeind der Bisamratte gilt vor allem der ebenfalls aus Nordamerika eingeführte Mink (Mustela vison). Über die komplexe Räuber-Beute-Beziehung zwischen Bisamratte und Mink liegen umfangreiche Untersuchungen durch den Zoologen Paul Errington vor, der sich mehr als 30 Jahre mit der Ökologie der Bisamratte in den Feuchtgebieten Iowas beschäftigte. Minke und Bisamratten ähneln sich in ihrer Körpergröße, haben eine ähnliche semiaquatische Lebensweise und die gleichen Habitatpräferenzen......


Die schon bekannte Wiki-Quelle.


----------



## Gartenträumer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr? -> Bisamratte*

Hallo 
Bei uns verursachen die Bisam erheblichen Schaden an den Ufer und Deichanlagen. Ich würde mal bei deiner Kommune (Stadt) nachfragen wie die Kollegen beseitigt werden könnten. Eventl. kommt ja jemand vorbei mit einer Teichflak oder sowas in der Art. 
Hier bei uns gab es mal Fangprämien die nach Schwänzen ausbezahlt wurden. Ich bin da aber auch nicht mehr auf dem laufenden.
Gruß Jürgen (der meint das es heikles Thema ist)


----------



## Mink (16. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr? -> Bisamratte*

Hmm, werde mal eine Mail an die Stadt schicken und mal fragen an wen ich mich wenden kann.

Aber eine Fangprämie!?!  
Dann hol ich doch gleich das Luftgewehr raus!  

Ja mein Benutzername... ist schon ein schöner Zufall.  

Ist die Kombi von Martin Link-> M.link und wenn ich zu schnell Unterschreibe wird daraus ein Mink und das ist nun mein Benutzername. Logisch oder?

Aber ich denke momentan habe ich die gleichen gedankengänge wie ein Mink.
Das Bisam killen!!!!   

Habe bislang viel über diese und artverwante Tierchen gelernt.
Werde euch auf dem Laufendem halten.


----------



## martin karstens (17. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr? -> Bisamratte*

Bei uns auf dem Lande gibt es noch Bisamrattenjäger. Auf dem Amt / oder Stadt müssten Sie Adressen haben. Aber das Wegfangen wird nichts bringen, solange sie am Löschteich weiterhausen können. 700m sind für die Bisamratten nichts. Also besser wie Annett geschrieben hat die Uferböschung sichern!


----------



## Mink (22. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr? -> Bisamratte*

Hallo Ihr lieben!

Wollte euch nun mal üder die Ereignisse der letzte Tage berichten.

Habe die Antwort der Stadt bekommen.
Darin stand soviel wie das sie nicht zuständig wären und es genug Fachfirmen gäbe die sich mit soetwas auskenne. Und das gegen diese Art von Schädlingen der einsatz von Giftpreperaten nicht verboten ist.

Eigendlich nicht die Antwort die ich erwartet habe.

Aber nachdem drei wilde Rüden 2 mal den Rest des Gartens auf der Bisamjagt umgegraben haben,
ich geschätzte 20l Hundehaare in dieverse Löcher gesteckt
und einen elektronischen Wühlmausschreck, der selbst mich Nachts wachgehalten hat, ganz zu schweigen von den Nachbarn, ist Gift zwar nicht die schönste aber die einfachere und sicherer Methode. Auch wenn sie mir nicht gefällt.  

Habe mich dann mal auf die Suche nach "guten" Giftködern gemacht.
Der Typ im Fachgeschäft wuste allerdings nicht so genau was eine Bisamratte ist und fragte ob es sowas hier denn gäbe... Komisches Fachgeschäft.  

Aber einer seiner Kollege wuste sofort Rat. Sera Powerbar. Klingt erstmal wie ein billiger Energieriegel aber soll wohl sehr gut sein. Drauf geschissen! :? 

Energieriegel fürs Bisam!!! Das Vieh hat 3 Stück gefressen und die anderen 2 in die Futterkammer zu den Blumenzwiebeln gelegt. So ein Reinfall!

Naja, wollte wohl nur was verkaufen...

Nächster Versuch. Giftköder gibt es ja wie Sand am Meer.
Habe dann vom "löschteichbesitzer", der Herr der direkt daneben wohnt, gesagt bekommen das das ganz einfache Flockengift am besten ist. Das ist zu klein zum wegschleppen und deshalb wird es direkt gefressen.
Also das billigste Gift geholft das es gab. Sah aus wie Müsli in blaugrünem Puder.

Tag 1: Alles war weggefressen. Neu ausgelegt und Gänge wieder etwas verschüttet um zu sehen ob diese noch benutzt werden.

Tag 2: Wieder alles weg! Habe schon gedacht nun gehts so weiter, aber die Gänge waren nicht alle wieder freigebuddelt.

Tag 3: Futter lag da, Gänge verschüttet. hm, ob ich sie nun habe?

Vielleicht liebt sie ja auch nur Vollgefressen in der ecke und Krault sich den Bauch!?

Mal schauen ob es Heute noch veränderungen gibt. Heute ist eh kein Wetter um die Folie zu flicken. Es schneit mal wieder...

Halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

Und ich bin eigendlich auch kein Freund von Gift aber wenn es nicht anders geht dann greift man auch zu lolchen mitteln.


----------



## Redlisch (22. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr? -> Bisamratte*

Hallo,
die gefärbten Haferflocken führen zur Blutverdünnung, das Tier (Maus/Ratte) verblutet langsam innerlich, es dauert seine Zeit. Das ist so gewollt da Ratten einen Vorkoster haben und erst wenn der nach 24h noch lebt essen alle davon.

Also wenn sie es gefressen hat, dürftest du sie nicht wieder sehen.

Axel


----------



## Mink (22. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr? -> Bisamratte*

Hi Axel!
Das erklärt das ganze.

Auf der Verpackung steht das es für das Tier schmerzfrei sein soll, aber innerlich verbluten ist dann doch sehr grausam...


----------



## Mink (23. März 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr? -> Bisamratte*

Hallo ihr lieben!

Mein Bisamproblem hat sich nicht verbessert. Habe langsam das Gefühl das sind mehrere, auch wenn es heist es sind Einzelgänger...

Aber die Paarungszeit steht ja auch an. 

Also, nun sind die Gänge alle wieder frei und das Gift ist auch weg! 

Werde mir nun mal eine Lebendfalle besorgen und sie mit Möhrchen, was sie wohl sehr gerne fressen, ködern.

So ein Mist und dabei sah das doch so gut aus...   

Nur wohin mit ihr dann? Im Wald aussetzen?

Werden wohl auf Grund des Folienzustandes einen neuen Teich, oder zuzmindest einen ganz neue Uferaufbau, bauen. Weil ausschließen das sich mal wieder eine hierher Verirrt kann man ja nun nicht.


----------



## plan-z (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Faustgroßes Loch im Teich. Was denkt ihr? -> Bisamratte*

Habe auch ein Bisam problem. Besitze aber einen ziemlich großen natur Teich allso ohne Folie und die Ratte zergräbt meinen ganzen Damm.[VERDAMMT]Wie werde ich den RATZ ganz ganz schnell und sicher los. HIIIIILFE


----------

